# HK USP 45 vs Sig P226



## Seraph8588 (Oct 25, 2009)

Between H&K USP .45 and the Sig P226 which do you prefer and why? Do you reccomend any specific model of each one (Elite, compact, etc..)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have tried both the HK and Sig lines and prefer the HKs.

The trigger reset of the HK is shorter than the Sig. The placement of the decocker on the Sig is easier to bump while shooting than the HK.

If possible, buy a HK not the HK USP, as I am not too fond of the stock HK USP trigger, but still prefer it over the Sig trigger.

If your pistol is for target pratice, get the Elite. If it is for CCW get the HK Compact or HK USP Compact.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I prefer the HK as well, though the original comparison of HK 45 to Sig 226 is apples to oranges since the Sig 226 doesn't come in .45 ACP. That being said, I like the safety on the HK being in similar proximity and having similar action to a 1911 so mechanics of draw and fire are interchangeable between HK and 1911's. I think the triggers on both are very similar. No advantage.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

How about comparing two in the same caliber?!


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

YFZsandrider said:


> How about comparing two in the same caliber?!


 I agree with this guy Sandrider.....

*Ur right about that......sig does make a 45 model which is the 220....245....229....and of course the 1911's.....so if the 226 doesn't come in a 45 then how come ur comparing it to a hk.......any hoot i'm a sig man i choose the sig 226 which is my EDC.....
*








....tumbleweed[/url]


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a P220 on my shelf and a P226 on order. I'd love to have an HK some time, too. So many firearms; so little time.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

HK USP vs. Sig P226????


Dude, thats like asking which is better a blonde hot chick or a brunette hot chick. All that I see is hot chick.

Basically they are both top of the line awesome firearms, I own an HK, if I had to do it again I would get a sig instead, but the grass is always greener


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The Sig Sauer P220 in .45 is an excellent gun

Heres what they look like :










Both are excellent guns - I prefer the Sig Sauer - some prefer the HK.

That's why they make Ford's & Chevy's.

You should rent / borrow one of each and shoot them.

You'll know which gun likes you.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a HK compact 9mm usp and a Sig P229 9mm ....the trigger on the HK is not anywhere close to the Sig in DA mode...JJ


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig trigger is much better in DA mode...JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 chessail77

I agree


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

the local shop here has the H&K for cheaper. Went somewhere awhile back that had the H&K in like a .40 with the barrel and stuff to shoot the .357sig in a package deal for $699 (might be wrong on the calibers I can't remember too well right now) I remember it was $100 cheaper than the sig. I don't know if it was just a promo thing or what, but my buddy toyed with the idea of getting it and decided to wait. Then they didn't have it when he went back.


----------

